
Penguin Classics and Others Work to Diversify Offerings from the Canon - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/30/books/diverse-canon-penguin-classics.html
======
swebs
Oh, they just mean identity politics diversity. I was hoping they would
diversify the range of topics past just literature, art, and philosophy. There
are important books in the fields of math and science that have shaped
society, but not included in the Western Canon. Euclid's Elements, On the
Origin of Species, A Brief History of Time, etc.

~~~
jamessb
If you who want copies of classics in "math and science" you should be looking
for reprints by Dover Publications, rather than Penguin Classics.

~~~
swebs
Wow, that looks amazing! Thanks for the info.

